
Intendix, The Brain Computer Interface, Goes Commercial - jamesbritt
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/07/intendix-the-brain-computer-interface-goes-commercial-video/?utm_source=feedburner
======
jamesbritt
This quip is hysterical: "How commercially available is Intendix? Well they’ve
entered the marketing phase where their advertisements don’t actually explain
what the product does. I think it took Nike decades to reach that point."

